# Super easy free photo editing program?



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

I've got a bunch of outdoor/nature pics that I'd like to center, crop, and enlarge to approximately 11 x 16". I'd imagine pics get grainy or bleached out at that size so hoping to tweak as required to show the natural and not washed out color. 
And I'm not very good with computers, I have a PC.
Any ideas? Is there one easily downloaded program that does all of this? Thanks!


----------



## bignugly (Jul 13, 2011)

Go to Freeware categories at SnapFiles - thousands of quality free apps, rated and reviewed and they have a good selection of free programs of all types.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I've used the Serif products for 10+ years and have been very happy with them. They now have a free "entry level" photo editing program you might want to try. Free Photo Editing Software &ndash; PhotoPlus Starter Edition from Serif
I used their paid one since it has more features, but for what you want to do, this will probably be enough.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks both of you, I will check these out. Never heard of either.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Try XNView... free, and has the same features as most paid programs... been using since 1998... only program I use...


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Will check it out right now, thanks!


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

The Gimp ( www.*gimp*.org ) is similer to photoshop. Quite powerfull, easy to learn. My kids like it. and it is free.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

I second Gimp. It is not "super easy" if you don't know your way around computers, but they do have good online tutorials.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Our computer came loaded with "Microsoft Picture Manager." It crops, colors, rotates, resizes, highlights, etc. Make sure your PC isn't already loaded with this software.


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

DYngbld said:


> The Gimp ( www.*gimp*.org ) is similer to photoshop. Quite powerfull, easy to learn. My kids like it. and it is free.


I have been thinking of downloading Gimp,do you think it would work on Windows Vista Home Basic? I really dont know much about computers !Can you send your kids to me,I need help here


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

It should work well with Vista.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

fireweed farm said:


> I've got a bunch of outdoor/nature pics that I'd like to center, crop, and enlarge to approximately 11 x 16".


Just wanted to comment...if these are digital photos and you have your camera quality settings as the highest available...chances are, your photos area already this big or bigger, believe it or not. 

You may actually have to downsize...which is more desired than "blowing up"...because yes, they do distort and fill full of artifacts if you have to blow something up really huge.

I use photoshop and corel draw...but...expensive and learning curve there...probably more than you really need to tinker with anyway.


----------

